# Unknown language: Swelwe



## leka22

Hola!
Estoy escribiendome con un chico en inglés pero cuando he descubierto que es rumano le escribí un par de frases, a lo que él me respondió que no espera que conociera nada de rumano, y añadió esta palabra, "Swelwe".
Lo que no sé ahora si lo que me ha dicho es inglés, rumano, o qué idioma es, porque no lo encuentro por ningún lado. 
¿Sabeis si es una expresión o algo parecido? ¿Es inglés o rumano? Alguien sabe que significa?
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## jazyk

Swelwe no me parece posible en rumano, visto que la letra w no se usa y svelve tampoco existe. Lo más próximo que se me ocurre a esa palabra es selvă, que significa lo mismo que en español.


----------



## leka22

Y no puede ser que sea otro idioma? Significa algo en cualquier otro idioma? Gracias.


----------



## jazyk

Que yo sepa, no.  Esperemos a los demás.


----------



## leka22

He escrito la palabra en el google, y salen páginas que parecen escritas como en inglés pero con muchos errores, como si escribieran como se pronuncia, no sé es algo raro, la palabra por lo que parece existe, pero habrá que esperar, sí.
Creo que es inglés antiguo, como del 1600 o así, ya que aparece en el google en una historia que se llama "The tale of Melibee" o algo así.


----------



## miyax

Hola Leka! las páginas que te salen en google con esa palabra son textos en inglés medieval, la mayoría de las entradas recogen dos cuentos del famoso escritor Chaucer. El inglés medieval tiene poco que ver con el de hoy en día, por eso es extraño que ese chico te lo haya puesto en una carta... De todas formas, "swelwe" es una forma del verbo "swallow" hoy en día, que significa "tragar". Quizá en otro idioma moderno swelwe signifique otra cosa.


----------



## leka22

Muchas gracias miyax.


----------

